# *034EFi Standalone Engine Management System FAQ's : 1.8T,etc*



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Hey all,
This is the long awaited FAQ for the 034EFI Stage Ic and Stage IIc systems for the 1.8T “20V” engine.I hope it will help 034 users as well as *OTHER SEM users* get up and running as fast as possible.The basic information can also be applied to other VAG engines and feel free to check out the 1.8T specific product thread.So lets get the general questions out of the way first and then move onto the actual install questions:

_Quote, originally posted by *John Doe* »_ #1. Do I have to convert to DBC in order to run 034EFi?

Your stock instrument cluster relies on the the inputs from the stock ecu and closes your drive-by-wire throttle body should there be any faults in the stock ecu. Considering that your stock ecu will no longer be receiving any signals because your sensors and such will be hooked up to the 034 ecu, once there is a fault the throttle body will shut and the only way to overcome this is to convert from Drive-by-wire to Drive-by-cable so that your stock instrument cluster will give a tach output. The other advantage of this is that you remove the DBW control of your throttle so the throttle body does exactly what you tell it to, 50% throttle equals 50% throttle when you want it, a much more sporting way to drive.*034Motorsport* has bolt in conversion components for most VW/Audi applications.

_Quote, originally posted by *John Doe* »_ #2. So how is it possible that some 034 users are still using DBW?

It is possible to put the stock ECU in a mode where ignition is on but the ECU does not know the car is running. In this situation, the ECU is basically in a diagnostic mode and will open and close the throttle when the pedal is depressed.However, this requires removing the RPM signal to the stock ECU, which renders the stock tach non-functioning. Ultimately the best way to go here is to simply convert to DBC. Also, in some instances, even though the stock ECU is in diagnostic mode, it will shut the throttle body for reasons that we don’t understand yet.

_Quote, originally posted by *John Doe* »_ #3. Is it possible to retain DBW,A stock instrument cluster and 034EFI?

The only way to do this would be to convert to an earlier dash that is not CAN driven, this dash can be driven off the 034EFI tach output. 
_*Stage Ic:*_


_Quote, originally posted by *John Doe* »_ Can I use Stage Ic with my stock AWP Coils?

No you cannot, the 4-PIN AWP coils requires (4) high side - drivers, the Stage IC only had (2) low side drivers (which work wonderfully on conventional low-side driven coils).You will need to convert from the stock 4-PIN AWP coils to a 4-cylinder waste spark coil, 034EFI has all the conversion accessories to make this happen.The other option is to run a 1.8T Spec Stage IIc ECU and use virtually any of the OEM coils in sequential setup.

_Quote, originally posted by *John Doe* »_Ok I recently got my Stage Ic ECU, how do I hook up the wires?

*Before starting your Ic install please refer to this wiring diagram*.Now this can apply to all SEM installs,not only 034EFi.Below are diagrams for where the wires should go on each connector.I also included the variations in throttle bodies as some of you preferred to stay DBW.So here goes:
* 2-PIN Air temperature Sensor
* 4-PIN Water temperature Sensor
* 4-PIN Oxygen Sensor
* Using 3-PIN TPS from OBD-1 2.0 ABA 
* Using 7-PIN TPS from the AEB
* 3-PIN VR Sensor
* Injector #1 
* Injector #2
* Injector #3
* Injector #4
Now the tricky part is figuring out what you want to do with the Ignition. You can either retain/convert to the stock 3-PIN AEB Coils or you can upgrade to the 034 waste spark coil as well as 16V plug wires. So you have options for your 2 Ignition drivers. 
*NOTE*, if the Waste spark AEB coil setup is employed, be sure to run a *1 OHM Ballast resistor* in the power lead to each pair of coils.
*1. wiring up AEB Coils:*
* Coil Pack – CYL 1&4
* Coil Pack – CYL 2&3
*2. wiring up 034 waste spark coil + 16V Plug wires.*
034 Waste spark coil wiring:

16V plug wires







_*Stage IIc:*_


_Quote, originally posted by *John Doe* »_Now how do I hook up the Stage IIc wiring?

Just like the Ic,*please refer to this wiring diagram and check the schematics below to see which wires go where for each connector*.So here goes:
* 2-PIN Air temperature Sensor
* 4-PIN Water temperature Sensor
* 4-PIN Oxygen Sensor
* Using 3-PIN TPS from OBD-1 2.0 ABA 
* Using 7-PIN TPS from the AEB
* 3-PIN VR Sensor
* 3-PIN Hall Sensor
* Injector #1 
* Injector #2
* Injector #3
* Injector #4
* Coil Pack – CYL1
* Coil Pack – CYL2
* Coil Pack – CYL3
* Coil Pack – CYL4

_Quote, originally posted by *John Doe* »_ #7. I recently purchased a VW Golf GTi and I would like to install standalone on it.What makes 034 any different from the other SEM’s

034EFI stand alone engine management systems are the most affordable, more powerful, simple to tune system on the market today. There are more powerful systems for 2-3 times the cost, more simple systems with far less tuning potential, and significantly more complicated to tune systems with much less ability - 034EFI systems have been created to meet the balance in all these areas.
Also, its important to realize, there are lots of good systems out there, but without the support, the features and benefits may never be realized. Other SEM manufacturers are located in other countries, reply only on distributors (that don’t care about the product like they should) for customer support, some companies just don’t have a support philosophy, thing that simply engineering products in all they need to do, that support is up to the customer to figure out.
034EFi was built by guys like you and me who were looking for a better solution for the CIS and Digifant-II fuel injection systems. This quickly resulted in an upgrade for 1.8T,VR6,V8 etc guys so after all that mambo jambo what makes 034 better or different?Simple 034 evolves around the community,not the other way around.Future 034 ecu’s will have twice as many GPO’s,built in wideband,knock sensing and other features which *YOU* the users asked for.
As usual







goes out to Andre who has supported 034EFi through the years and has been a long time installer,tuner and forum helper. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .Also many thanks goes out to the Scirocco crew : Andy & Kirsten who have helped out loads over the years.
So post away









Thank you,
Issam Abed
*p.s. I will constantly be updating this thread as more developments occur (especially in the image department).*




EDIT : We will no longer be updating this thread. Contact 034 Motorsport for further information.


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: *034EFi Standalone Engine Management System FAQ's : 1.8T,etc* (Wizard-of-OD)*

not to hate, but that write up is cheesy man. you need specifics. remmeber most peopel who want big boost are stupid. something like that belongs in the mkiv forum


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: *034EFi Standalone Engine Management System FAQ's : 1.8T,etc* (Wizard-of-OD)*

isnt there an SEM forum?


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: *034EFi Standalone Engine Management System FAQ's : 1.8T,etc* ([email protected])*

That write up was very well done. Thanks for the info....


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: *034EFi Standalone Engine Management System FAQ's : 1.8T,etc* (hazw8st)*

Thanks for the thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Any time you need more pics and stuff, hit me up.


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: *034EFi Standalone Engine Management System FAQ's : 1.8T,etc* (polov8)*

034 EFI http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: *034EFi Standalone Engine Management System FAQ's : 1.8T,etc* (Wizard-of-OD)*

034 EFI http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://034motorsport.com/


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: *034EFi Standalone Engine Management System FAQ's : 1.8T,etc* (hazw8st)*

question. 
For injector wiring are the injectors wired in parallel like 1-4 2-3 or separtly for the Ic?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: *034EFi Standalone Engine Management System FAQ's : 1.8T,etc* (tyrone27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tyrone27* »_For injector wiring are the injectors wired in parallel like 1-4 2-3 or separtly for the Ic?

Separately,each Injector has its own driver.The 1-4 & 2-3 is for batch fire systems such as MS & such.


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: *034EFi Standalone Engine Management System FAQ's : 1.8T,etc* (Wizard-of-OD)*

ok can it run high or low impedence injectors? or would I need resistors?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: *034EFi Standalone Engine Management System FAQ's : 1.8T,etc* (tyrone27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tyrone27* »_ok can it run high or low impedence injectors? or would I need resistors?

You can run both,but its always better to run low impedance for big injectors.

_Quote, originally posted by *turbomustang* »_Were pretty much done our 2Lxflow swap from a 2002 golf into the 86, with a t-3 turbo, 30lb injectors, and o2j tranny. 
But we cant get it to start. Its not seeing a tach signal apparently. I wired it for him. I followed the instructions from 034efi to wire up to the factory VR sensor. And it wasnt working. 
Soo i unplugged the VR sensor and theres 3 pins (sheild, ground, signal) coming from the 034 ecu. All 3 of them are at ground, sheild and ground measure at 12.7v gnd, signal measures 11.7v gnd. 
Is it just me, or should signal rest at 0v or a positive signal? so that when the VR triggers the computer sees it and fires?

Using this wiring schematic,make sure the pins are in the correct slots.
PIN 5 - Hall/VR Shield
PIN 11 - Hall/VR Trigger
PIN 12 - Hall/VR Ground (centre pin)


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: *034EFi Standalone Engine Management System FAQ's : 1.8T,etc* (polov8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *polov8* »_Thanks for the thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Any time you need more pics and stuff, hit me up.


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: *034EFi Standalone Engine Management System FAQ's : 1.8T,etc* (Wizard-of-OD)*

Ic has dual maps?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: *034EFi Standalone Engine Management System FAQ's : 1.8T,etc* (tyrone27)*

*** 034EFi : NEW FIRMWARE UPDATE FOR STAGE Ic AND IIc ECU's***
Images updated...ease of the pm's guys,I am doing them as fast as I can.









_Quote, originally posted by *tyrone27* »_Ic has dual maps?

yes


----------



## postyrus (Jun 19, 2011)

To bring an old thread back to life, 



> Now the tricky part is figuring out what you want to do with the Ignition. You can either retain/convert to the stock 3-PIN AEB Coils or you can upgrade to the 034 waste spark coil as well as 16V plug wires. So you have options for your 2 Ignition drivers.
> NOTE, if the Waste spark AEB coil setup is employed, be sure to run a 1 OHM Ballast resistor in the power lead to each pair of coils.
> 1. wiring up AEB Coils:
> * Coil Pack – CYL 1&4
> * Coil Pack – CYL 2&3


Is the 1 ohm resistor placed between the stage Ic ignition driver output and pin 1 on the pair of AEB coils or is the resistor placed on the +12v switched power pin 15 to each pair?


----------



## my2000APB (Jun 3, 2007)

Issam Abed said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *tyrone27* »_ok can it run high or low impedence injectors? or would I need resistors?
> 
> You can run both,but its always better to run low impedance for big injectors.
> 
> ...




is that pin assignment the same for ABA's? I thought I had seen, trigger signal in the middle on a diagram somewhere, just want to confirm, thanks


----------

